# Coco Chanel Had Triplets



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

For those of you who have been not been following Miss Chanel in her pregnancy journey..you can read about it here 

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f220/miss-coco-chanel-waiting-room-138714/

Chanel had triplets on 2-23-2013. Early labor started around 7:30pm. She had very little discharge. Her bag did not get strutted or really tight or full until after she kidded.She also did not lose her ligaments until she started pushing. Her labor started at 7:55pm. All of the babies were in the ideal position, front feet and the head came out first. Chanel needed no help delivering any of them. Doe #1 was born at 8:05pm. Chanel took a 15 minute break cleaned off baby and even let it nurse a little before she laid back down. Started pushing again and Doe #2 was born at 8:15pm. She cleaned off this baby and the first one again. She continued to lay down. I assumed she was done and we were just waiting on the afterbirth. After about 15 more minutes I walked out of the stall to get a drink and let mom have some alone time with the babies when she gave another really big push and by the time I turned around baby #3 was already out. The buck was born at 8:30pm. I waited with her for about an hour to see if she was gong to pass the afterbirth before I left them for the night. She had not passed it yet but I went up to the house to shower and get in my bed.(Between Sweetie having her kid Thursday early Friday morning and My husbands hog competition he is in this weekend waking up at 4 am I am sooo tired) So I shower then watch her on the camera. It took her about 4 1/2 hours to pass all of the afterbirth I am pretty sure she was just exhausted and worried about her babies to much to lay down so she could pass it.. Btu she finally passed it

Doe baby #1 7.2lbs 
Doe baby #2 7.8lbs
Buck baby #3 6.8lbs

Total of 21.8 lbs of baby inside her! Who would have thought?!?! Not me I thought for sure she could haver no more than two in there!

I think these are very good weights for triplets.

Chanel's bag is now extremely full and tight. She is by far one of the best first time mothers I have dealt with. She is very cautious about where she steps and lays as to not hurt babies. She also does not allow them to sleep for very long she lets them rest for a few minutes and then nudges and licks them so they wake up and nurse.I was a little worried about her teat structure and the kids being able to nurse but everyone is nursing just fine and all of the teats have milk channels. Now let's all say a prayer she can feed all of them and that they all get plenty of milk! (Not sure if I have mentioned this before but I DO NOT like bottle babies!) =)

Will post more pics here in a little while.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations!!! I am so excited with you! Wow! That is awesome that Chanel is such a GREAT mother! Those are good weights too! 

Can't wait to watch them grow! You didn't get your paint doe, but at least you got 2 does and not 3 bucks!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats!!! What a good mommy, clean up, nurse then go back to the next one. Love their pics. 
Ok victoria, push your girls along.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Congratulations!!! I am so excited with you! Wow! That is awesome that Chanel is such a GREAT mother! Those are good weights too!
> 
> Can't wait to watch them grow! You didn't get your paint doe, but at least you got 2 does and not 3 bucks!!


Nope no paint but I am happy with the odds and THRILLED that is is 2 does and 1 buck! I think I might have been devasted if she had given me all bucks! lol There is always next year for the paint. Chanel gets to stay so far. She has passed the good mother inspection! =)


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

here are a few pics from a few minutes ago..Chanel is not wanting me to point my camera at her babies! shev keeps putting her head in my way.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Yay!! So happy for you and babies!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Super oober cute!!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

They're so precious. Congrats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh my goodness, they are sooooo cute!!! I LOOOOVE pic number 6 and 9!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Real nice looking babies!!!:thumb:


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Absolutely Adorable!! I love happy birthings!


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

So cute- congratulations!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Some pics of the triplets! Sorry haven't updated lately we have been remodeling the small goat barn!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

So pretty! Thanks for posting the pictures!! I've been wanting to see them!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I feel so bad I Have not even really taken many pics of them yet hubby got the bright idea for us to gut our front goat barn completely and redo it all in a weekend! It's not very big it is I think 25 foot wide and 50 foot long maybe. But still to get it all done in a weekend was a lot of work! Now all that is left is to paint it all.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Not very big???? Our horse barn isn't even that big!!  Sounds like a lot of work. Good job!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Welli guess it is pretty good size but its old so it has settled alot and the roof is short not for me I am only 5 foot but for my hubby who is over 6 foot it is short!

I posted the inly two pics i have of the finished product minus a coat of paint! Lol i am so sick of painting and i am only half way done! I will have to see if I even have any before pics of it it had a horrible layout going on just did not make alot of sense. So we now have 12 stalls that are roughly either 5x5 or 6x6 which is plenty big enough for one or two full grown goats in each stall just for night time feeding and sleeping. I told the hubby 12 would not be enough if you count all the new kiddos born and the ones who will be born in the next few weeks. He said I can not keep everyone! Lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! That looks like an *awesome *set up! I'd LOVE to have a barn like that!!  Our goat barn can only fit 3 stalls, plus an open area for the rest of the goats... It works though!!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow!! That is a great setup. It looks so neat and sturdy. )


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Wow! That looks like an *awesome *set up! I'd LOVE to have a barn like that!!  Our goat barn can only fit 3 stalls, plus an open area for the rest of the goats... It works though!!


It has made life a lot easier...no one fights during nighttime feedings anymore. The hardest part is getting one or two goats in the barn at a time to get them to their stalls. the older does just go in the barn and stands by the door to their stall and wait for me but the younger ones tend to run and scream and freak out! lol


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

PiccoloGoat said:


> Wow!! That is a great setup. It looks so neat and sturdy. )


It is getting neater and more organized everyday now! lol

We sure hope it is sturdy hurricane season will be here before we know it!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

A couple pics form today


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Any one want to help with naming the two girls? We will only name the girls as the buck will be sold for market or commercial only. Usually the names just come to me but I have no idea on these 2 girls!

Dam's Name: XLMT Coco Chanel
Sire's Name: Blue Top Farm It's Booty Time

Maybe something to include one of their names?? Drop the blue top farm part but maybe It's Booty Time's _something_???Or maybe just a name??? I am stumped on these.. I have no idea one of them is very laid back, cool, calm and just plain ol poised about the way she caries herself. and the other girl is spunky and full of sass and down right a turd sometimes!! hahaha


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful little herd there! I love the multiple kid pics!! 

I'll be thinking of a name and let you know if I come up with anything!!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

You could stick with the French theme from coco Chanel and name one Marie Antoinette and one Bridgette Bardot lol or you could do Louise (louis) Vuitton ...


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Poor little boy...got de horned today so sad! I always feel so bad for them after that. 

The boys have is so much worse than the does! Getting de horned and banded!


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

I wish i had that barn!!! My life would be 100x easier!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

sarahmoffatt said:


> I wish i had that barn!!! My life would be 100x easier!


It was easy to fix we had the shell we just had to configure the inside!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Some pics of the triplets


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They look awesome!!!! Great pics!


----------

